# Anybody like tripe?



## jonnachang (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm planning on cooking Tripa Romano ala Andrew Carmellini for my father on his birthday. Does anyone have any favorite tripe recipes?


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 21, 2011)

One year I took my mom to a dim sum place for mother's day. She had never had tripe so she had a dish from the cart. She said it was rubbery, and that was also her last tripe trip!


----------



## jaybett (Mar 22, 2011)

My parents came of age during the 1950's. They were the children of parents of the great depression. Frugal is probably the best word to describe them. Growing up, my parents would purchase half a cow, spend most of a Saturday, breaking it down, wrapping it up, and storing it in the freezer. I'd love to have the the butchering skills of this generation. There was no part of an animal that went to waste. 

One summer my parents had stuffed the freezer with 1/2 a cow. Shortly there after we went on vacation. While we were on vacation, somebody broke into our house. They emptied the freezer and stole everything but the tripe!

In Hawaii, tripe seems to be enjoyed by the locals. I was at a high school basketball game, in Hana on Maui, the announcer listed all the items at the concession stand, which included tripe soup. 

Sam Choy, gave the local news paper a recipe for tripe poke. Poke is the Hawaiian word for cut. Poke typically is made out of sea food, usually Tuna, but it is also made out of shrimp, octopus and crab. I'm surprised that it has not caught on in the states. 

Jay


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 22, 2011)

'like' is a strong word, let's say I don't run away screaming from tripe... But if it's too much 'in your face', I'm out. Tripe seems indeed popular out here, but mostly with the locals - and not as popular as Spam... I have not even seen it on Sam Choy's menue, have to look around a bit more.

Stefan


----------



## jonnachang (Mar 22, 2011)

He talks about a Fried Tripe recipe that his mother used to make.For me it's a textural thing like tendon,fatty brisket in Pho. After you get past the initial blanching it's fine by me.


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh tripe is a beautiful thing when it is prepared well. Just got to boil it right to take the game out of it and make it tender. I have to have it when I order a bowl of PHO. My wife doesn't prepare it that much when she makes PHO, because it is just time consuming with all the other preparations. We do it once in a while. 

At Dim Sum, we always get a portion or two of tripe.

Just writing this makes my mouth water.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 22, 2011)

jaybett said:


> My parents came of age during the 1950's. They were the children of parents of the great depression. Frugal is probably the best word to describe them. Growing up, my parents would purchase half a cow, spend most of a Saturday, breaking it down, wrapping it up, and storing it in the freezer. I'd love to have the the butchering skills of this generation. There was no part of an animal that went to waste.
> 
> One summer my parents had stuffed the freezer with 1/2 a cow. Shortly there after we went on vacation. While we were on vacation, somebody broke into our house. They emptied the freezer and stole everything but the tripe!
> 
> ...


 
Poke is really popular in certain areas. I live in Gardena and this area (Torrance, Gardena, Lomita) has one of the largest Japanese American communities in the U.S. and a large Hawaiian community. You'll see prepared poke at almost every Japanese market in this area. You can also find Ogo, red salt, Huli Huli sauce, Portugese sausage, Poi, Lau Lau, etc. at most Japanese markets in my area.

And yes, I really enjoy tripe when cleaned and cooked correctly. Menudo when made well is awesome; there's a lot of tripe in there too.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 22, 2011)

For me, tripe=Pho.


----------



## Audi's or knives (Mar 22, 2011)

If your ever in Philly stop by George's in the Italian Market they serve a tripe sandwich. It was featured on Bizarre Foods when they did the Eastern PA show.

George's Sandwich Shop
900 S 9th St
Philadelphia, PA 19147


----------



## jonnachang (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in Philly as much as I can be. Pho Hoa on 11th Street,and the Tacqueria across from Geno's is where I go to get my TRIPE ON!


----------



## Kentucky Jeff (Mar 23, 2011)

Tripe is a prime ingredient in a classic Mexican Menudo. If you've had a good Menudo you will probably like it. I wasn't a tripe fan but when I moved to El Paso in the 90's but I vowed to try all kinds of Mexican food. Like most ethnic peasant cuisines they know how to cook guts. I'm still not a big tripe fan but I'll jump on a steaming hot bowl of Menudo.


----------



## Audi's or knives (Mar 23, 2011)

jonnachang said:


> I'm in Philly as much as I can be. Pho Hoa on 11th Street,and the Tacqueria across from Geno's is where I go to get my TRIPE ON!



Isn't there a Pho Ha also, I always get them confused. Lotta good places to eat down there between the Pho, taqueria's and the few remaining Italian joints. Man, now I gotta get down there for lunch on of these days. Next time your in that area check out the South Philly Taproom or Royal Tavern, 2 really good gastropubs if you never been to them.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 23, 2011)

Hate it. Hate the smell, hate the texture, hate the taste. When we were kids, we ran out of the house when my mom cooked it for my dad. Did I mention that I hate it? uke:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2011)

There's no tripe on my fork. :vmc:


----------



## obtuse (Mar 23, 2011)

I love trip, especially at dim sum.


----------



## spinblue (Mar 24, 2011)

Kentucky Jeff said:


> Tripe is a prime ingredient in a classic Mexican Menudo. If you've had a good Menudo you will probably like it. I wasn't a tripe fan but when I moved to El Paso in the 90's but I vowed to try all kinds of Mexican food. Like most ethnic peasant cuisines they know how to cook guts. I'm still not a big tripe fan but I'll jump on a steaming hot bowl of Menudo.



My Mexican grandfather was a Huge fan of menudo and from what my Mom says, he cooked a serious mean brew of it. Unfortunately, as life would have it, I never got this from him. God bless Grandpa.

I cook all kinds of offal and need to buy some tripe (for the first time) and try creating a new family recipe of menudo.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 25, 2011)

I've eaten dim sum once and I'd eat it again although it really didn't taste like much. I've also eaten tripe in an Italian dish that my neighbor got from an Italian restaurant in Newark. That was pretty good. The only thing about tripe as far as I'm concerned ... it has to be the ugliest food item I think I've ever seen.


----------



## bikehunter (Mar 29, 2011)

99Limited said:


> I've eaten dim sum once and I'd eat it again although it really didn't taste like much. I've also eaten tripe in an Italian dish that my neighbor got from an Italian restaurant in Newark. That was pretty good. The only thing about tripe as far as I'm concerned ... it has to be the ugliest food item I think I've ever seen.


 
Heh...ugliest food? You clearly did not have a dad who was a butcher (not a meat cutter) and made..... headcheese. ;-)


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 6, 2011)

I had menudo for the first time last weekend and I can tell you that I am a big fan. Although, from what I've heard it really depends on who makes it and how long they spend cleaning out the tripe of all "debris."


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 6, 2011)

Try soaking it in buttermilk for 24hrs b4 you cook it. Tender and pulls the gamey flavor out.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 6, 2011)

Also remember to score the lining after you scrape it...

pesky


----------



## jonnachang (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for everyones input, ended up doing Tripa Romana for Pop,but still had a ton left so one of my favs red curry tripe... Yum!


----------



## Moises (Apr 22, 2011)

I like it and i had it last time on the birthday of my friend and it was so fun there and i enjoyed eating tripe there with my friends.


----------



## cmu (Apr 22, 2011)

Just marinate in vinegar for an hour and add salt & pepper - off to the butchers now !


----------

